# Glacier National Park - Gorgeous Alpenglow on Mountains & Lake



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 20, 2014)

I FINALLY was able to pick up my new 6D along with 40STM and Voigtlander 20 lenses this weekend. We spent the weekend in Whitefish, MT and drove up to Lake McDonald in Glacier just in time for sunset. Spent about 20 minutes taking some handheld shots with zero prep, but it was hard to screw up on this gorgeous evening!

From my very first shots with the 6D:

With the Canon 40mm stm...







And with the Voigtlander 20mm...


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2014)

Wonderful. Great shots. I especially like the first one. Well done Sir!


----------



## candc (Jan 20, 2014)

beautiful shots, i would like to take a trip there sometime


----------



## jrista (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful shots, Canuck! Love the alpenglow...such an amazing natural effect. The 6D is an awesome landscape camera, especially with that Voigtlander 20mm.


----------



## Sanaraken (Jan 20, 2014)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mine1 (Jan 21, 2014)

dilbert said:


> No ice?! Warm winter!



Actually it has been a very cold winter here this year (Kalispell, MT, 35 miles from lake McDonald), granted the West Glacier area is a little warmer than the surrounding areas.

Also nice shots, that is one of my favorite places.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 21, 2014)

One word Beautiful!!!!


----------



## cid (Jan 21, 2014)

Really nice shots, now I am tempted to have a closer look on that 20mm pancake


----------



## distant.star (Jan 21, 2014)

.
Thanks. Nice images!


----------



## RGF (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shots. When did you take them. No ice says fall, not winter


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 22, 2014)

RGF said:


> Great shots. When did you take them. No ice says fall, not winter



Not true. I live 45 mins from glacier.. Haven't been up there recently but flathead lake isn't frozen at all. Shores are only covered in little ice. All the cold front has been going NE.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 22, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots. When did you take them. No ice says fall, not winter
> ...



What cellomaster27 said. Took them Saturday.


----------

